# calling all ladies with rosacea......any suggestions ???



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I have had rosacea for years. It is worse some days than others. It can be triggered by stress, food, temperature changes.. just about anything.I know a lot of people get the postules. Fortunately I do not. My skin is clear and smooth, but there is almost constant redness.The dermatologist has treated me with tetracycline and minocycline.. and very successfully. I cannot live on antibiotics though, so I have not taken them in a long time.The metrogel irritates my skin a lot, so I can't use it.What I would like to know is.. have any of you used any make-up successfully to cover the redness. I have very sensitive skin so is there anything mild out there??I have heard that green cover up does the job, any recommendations ???Thanks,Jeanne


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Jeanne, my neighbor has this,and she uses something called Dermablend to cover the darker red,its available at finer stores,Macy's etc. i also remember QVC having it,maybe check their website. This may sound dumb,but in the summer,she goes to the beach,and brings a spray bottle,fills it with ocean water,sprays herself,lays out,and between the sun & salty water,it goes away. Well hope this helps







Krissy


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

My mom has rosacea. I let her use my Rx acne creams, such as clindamyacin, brevoxyl, or differin.Thats true about sunlight and salt water. They are both effective methods. I know from experience.slacker


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I have rosacea and I use Noritate cream. It's a once a day rosacea cream but my dr told me to use it twice a day. It helps when I use it religiously, but I'm haven't been too good about it lately and my skin has been red and blotchy and itchy.For me, sun is the worst possible thing for my rosacea, along with taking hot showers, drinking hot liquids or eating hot spicy food. My dermatologist told me to use an spf 36 sunblock for sensitive skin everytime I leave the house due to the sun's irritating effects on rosacea. I was really surprised to hear that sunlight helps them! How about you Jeanne? Extreme cold aggravates it too. I cannot use anything with benzoyl peroxide as it burns. I use Clinique balanced makeup when I need a cover up when I'm really blotchy. When it's not too bad I use their pressed powder which covers the rosiness. Just curious Jeanne - are you fair-skinned too? I'm very fair, with red hair and green eyes.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My mom has rosacea, and sometimes I wonder if I might have it to...but if I do, it's mild now. But I've definitely got the red face after a little bit of alcohol!Mom uses sunscreen every day, kind of like a moisturizer. That is mostly because of having cancerous and precancerous spots removed from her face. Sunscreen every day is at her dermatolgist's advice. She uses baby sunscreen. I was under the impression that sun made acne and rosacea worse.I'm a pale, pale gal. Do any of you pale gals know of some concealer or foundation that is pale enough for redheads? It seems like the palest shade made my most brands are too dark/yellowy/orangy for me







And for the record, I'm not a true redhead... used to be as a kid, but now i've just got lots of red highlights in my brown hair. But I've got that super-pale and freckly redhead complexion! As a general rule I don't like to cover up my freckles, because that can look pasty. But a semisheer base could be nice to even out my face.I'm wanting to wear some makeup that will look good on me yet be natural for my wedding and other special events! I know SOMEONE has got to make makeup for pale ladies. Maybe I should put this on a whole new thread... I think I might... but since there are some fair-skinned ladies here, I thought I'd ask


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Okay, I'm not sure if I have a mild form of rosacea or what. I have little puffy red bumps on my face that are not acne. Their intensity comes and goes. Here's what has worked for me:1. Antibiotics - accidentally. The face finally cleared up almost completely after I had serious antibiotics for H. Pylori last year. After 6 months, new bumps started forming.2. Okay, this is going to sound really funny.... Sometimes I take some garlic and olive leaf caps (olive leaf is a natural antifungal and antibacterial), which seems to help. (I had started taking them for ongoing mild yeast infections.) Also, I dab a bit of weakened vinegar directly on the spots in the evening (I still put my face cream on before going to bed). I swear that that vinegar really does the trick for me!'Course, again, I might not have rosacea....


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I was just diagnosed with rosacea. The doc put me on the Metro cream because she thought the gel would be too oily for me. I like the cream--just the right amount to keep from getting oily, but it seems to be working on the face too. I use Differin at night and Metro in the morning.Luna, I know what you mean about the foundation. I'm also in that pale, freckly red-head skin (that's why I started coloring my hair red, figured that way I'd match), and I can't find a good foundation to save my life.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Well today was one of my worse Rosacea days, I think it has something to do with the pollen and my allergies.. but anyway, I just wanted to walk around with a paper bag over my head, I felt very self conscious







I am fair skinned, although I have brown hair and brown eyes. I tend to blush easily... always have.The thing is that I always had beautiful skin up until my mid 30s.. when this nasty rosacea started.It's odd that some of you should mention sunlight helping.. believe it or not, during the summer when I spend a lot of time in the sun, at the pool or the beach, it is much much better. I also have taken garlic and olive leaf extract pills, and I ran out , so I haven't taken them in awhile. I better get some more because there is definately a difference.Well good luck to all of you. Maybe someday they will find a cure for this.Jeanne


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Fellow redheads: I use Maybelline Smooth Result - Age Minimizing Makeup in Ivory. It has an SPF of 18. I used this for my wedding and everyone remarked how clear and smooth my skin was. I also use Clinique Balanced Makeup Base in Fair. This looks a little too pink sometimes though. I have lots of freckles too but surprisingly few on my face. There is also a company called Just for Redheads that has some light foundations. It is by mail order only. I used to order from them but haven't in a while. Either they stopped sending me catalogs or they are no longer in business. I will look to see if they have a website. I used to order their mascara because my lashes are so pale too.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

My rosacea is quite red also!I use a small bit of green concealer(sounds strange but it neutralizes the red)then put foundation over it and then powder.Works great.I thinks the brand I use is Physicians formula,I use the concealer that comes in stick form.good luck.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Maybe the line has changed, but about 5 yrs ago mom and I got Clinique makeovers together. I told the gal I'd never worn foundation because I'd never found one light enough. She said I'm sure we have one that will work! Well, it was too orangy for me! She ended up putting tinted moisturizer on me.I used to use Almay transluscent powder...their powder that was basically just supposed to absort shine had a slight tint that happened to match my pale pale face.I basically stopped wearing makeup a few yrs ago, except when the mood struck me or I was getting dressed up or going out, and sometimes I'd like to wear it again.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

celticlady..where do I get the green concealer ?? I looked in the makeup dept. at Walmart but didn't find any.. do I have to go to any particular stores for it ?Thanks


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I have a pigmentation problem where even if I bump into something it scars, and scars for a long time. Since I tweeze I have a lot of scars, and a few pimples here and there add up to a lot of scaring over the years. I used all kinds of makeups from the department store, and I could still see the scars. I bought Dermablend from QVC (it is also sold in Dillards and JCPennys), and it has covered everything. When I went to the doctor for scar cream he asked why I was there I looked like I had porcelin skin, then he took off my makeup and saw the scars. It really does cover even dark scars well even completely. It comes in a little jar, I bought the bigger size for I think $24? and this was was in August, I still have more than half left, and I use it daily. You can use it as foundation or as your concealer, I do recommond buying the setting powder and then using a regular powder over it or else it kind of looks a tad oily. I find on hot days it is better to use it only where needed on top of foundation. They have colors from pale to African American skin colors.


----------

